# Peavey 6505= best cab?



## Edoardo Casini (Mar 30, 2012)

hello guys, I recently purchased a Peavey 6505 but still waiting for money to come to buy a nice cab for it; any suggestions?

edoardocasini.bandcamp.com

soundcloud.com/edoardocasini


----------



## ozzman619 (Mar 30, 2012)

there never will be a "best cab" for any head really because its mainly based on preference, the main cabs to look at thought would be the mesa, orange, marshall 1960b maybe even a vader. Back when i had my 6505 i prefered the Marshall over the mesa and orange but thats just because it sounded best for what i play. Your best bet is to go to a music store and do a side by side comparison of that cabs.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Engl Pro 212* or *Fryette Fatbottom FB212-P50e*... try one... trust me. You won't go back to 412.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 30, 2012)

it's all been said mate

mesa, orange, marshall 1960b maybe even a vader, Engl

Fryette though sounded odd with anything not fryette, just my two cents, but still worth a try.

try them all if you can and make your decision off of what sounds best to you mate


----------



## bradthelegend (Mar 30, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> it's all been said mate
> 
> mesa, orange, marshall 1960b maybe even a vader, Engl



I'll add VHT and we'll go ahead and knockout 99% of the suggestions people will give. 

It does come down to personal preference, and luckily 6505s sound good with a lot of amps. If I can give you one piece of advice, it's DON'T buy the matching Peavey 6505 cab.


----------



## Mazzy (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not usually one of those people who go around yelling "USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION", but this thread is seriously already on the FIRST PAGE only a handful of threads below yours. You should at least look around at recent discussions if you aren't going to bother searching for the information you want.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/191674-i-need-cab-my-peavey-6505-suggestions.html

PS - I use a VHT Fatbottom with my 5150 II.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 30, 2012)

Everything that everybody else said, with the addition of the high end Line 6 cabs and Carvin cabs.


----------



## mustache79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Try an Avatar cab loaded with two Vintage 30's and two G12T75 in a X pattern. Sounds good with just about anything, and won't cost a fortune.


----------



## EOT (Mar 30, 2012)

A Vader is my favorite cab with the peaveys.


----------



## Galius (Mar 30, 2012)

I really dig my Vader and Mesa cabs. Ive tried about all if the above mentioned cabs beside an Avatar and Engl.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 30, 2012)

I've always wanted to try an x pattern of the v30 and t75 speakers with the 6505, i imagine it would be crushing for death metal


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 30, 2012)

Edoardo Casini said:


> hello guys, I recently purchased a Peavey 6505 but still waiting for money to come to buy a nice cab for it; any suggestions?


 
Yeah, this:

Peavey :: 6505® 412 Slant Cabinet


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 30, 2012)

If you're based in the UK (IIRC, Guildford is), check out Zilla Cabs.


----------



## myampslouder (Mar 30, 2012)

To the OP I noticed this thread is your first post. This same question has been answered a million times. Please use the search function next time before making a new thread.
End rant

Now for advice.

5150's and 6505's work great with pretty much any cab with either vintage 30's or k100's 
if you want a tighter more cutting tone look for a standard sized cab. Me personally I like Rivera knucklehead cabs.

If you want a bigger fatter tone with more massive low end look at the oversized cabs like the mesa recto cab. 

In all honesty though you need to if at all possible try as many cabs as you can before buying one. Tone is incredibly subjective and what works for hundreds of people here my sound like a sonic wall of dog shit to you. Every model of cab sounds different. My Rivera cab sounds nothing like a mesa and a mesa sounds nothing like an orange even though they all have the same speakers. When shopping for cabs try before you buy


----------



## xvultures (Mar 30, 2012)

I've always loved the sound of a Mesa Rectifier slant cab with my 5150s. They're sort of a "go to" cab for me. They mix and work well with most amps.


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## markbolwell54 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use a blackstar series one 4x12 with V30's.

I like it but find it very directional! I.e i find it difficult to hear it when im stood at the side and to EQ it it sounds so much different depending on where you stand.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Apr 2, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Yeah, this:
> 
> Peavey :: 6505® 412 Slant Cabinet


Agreed. It's built with the 6505 tone in mind. People complain that it's too muddy but it's like that to complement the 6505 mega-punchiness.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 2, 2012)

Mesa, Orange or Fryette/VHT. Any of those will be well cool. Also cabs with c90's/c85's/classic lead 80's all work well.

Another thing worth looking for are the original old school 5150 cabs, the first series they made, those are awesome as well!


----------



## Diggy (Apr 2, 2012)

I think the setting in which the amp is used most matters most. If you are jamming by yourself most of the time, you might be happy with alot of cabs/speakers. Jamming with a band or recording may shift your preference.. and you may be looking for something that meshes well in the mix of that band or records the way you want.

For instance.. I'm using an Orange PPC412/Vintage 30's with an Orange Rockerverb100 in my band.. sounds great by itself. It sounds nice in the mix too, but the other guitarist's tone is mid heavy.. as are the Vintage 30's in the PPC412. I tried a stock Marshall 1960AV and I'm now thinking of replacing the Vintage 30's in the PPC412 with G12-75's or similar. While using the G12-75 cab, there was an open-ness in the mix that seems to be lacking with the PPC412 Vintage 30 cab.

On the flip side, Vintage 30's record better than G12-75's IMO.

This is very much a preference thing.. and I'd go so far as to say that most guitarist dont know exactly what they are looking for until they've personally tried a bunch of different cabs/speaker combos in the settings they will be used most.


----------

